# Shaking off the new smell



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

Whats up folks, new to the forum and relatively new to archery. Used to shoot many years ago and stepped away but this year I signed my daughter up for some lessons and decided to join her. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it.

So currently shooting on shops recurves, but looking at getting a compound for target and probably start hunting sometime next year.

Nothing real exciting...Photographer, gear head, rock crawler, father and just in general squeaking through life somehow.

Anyways that's the long and the short of it.

John


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Hi*

Enjoy the place. Nothing like slinging arrows. Glad you got your daughter involved. Mine is 6 and is starting to shoot with me.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* John. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!  :wave:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome John, be sure to share some photos!


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. 

Don't have any hunting shots but I do have some crawling and personal folio shots I can post. I will get a few up tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*welcome*

welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to AT... glad to see another Dad shooting with his kids... it's a great bonding time...I got back into it 3 yrs ago when my son started taking lessons...
Mu son.. Now 9, daughter 7 and son 4 all shoot now


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------

